# I'm Going to Order an Oberon Cover No Matter What!



## CarlBullock (Dec 28, 2010)

I've finally broken down and decided to buy an Oberon cover for my K3  I've sent an email asking some general questions about shipping cost to the UK and what happens if get's lost in transit etc. but I also realised after looking around on here that you could request things to be left off like the wool screen protector and front inside pocket which I think I would like to do on both counts but does anyone know if they charge to do that? as it's already getting a bit on the pricey side 

Thanks,

-Carl

Oh also anyone in the UK been charged VAT on one of these? how big was the hole it left in you bank balance? as I don't want to have to remortgage the house...  although I could bump off a couple of relatives


----------



## AlleyGator (Mar 25, 2011)

Carl, You won't regret ordering a cover for your K3. Oberon products are outstanding. I don't think they charge to leave the felt wool and the pocket off the cover, but you do need to tell them in the "special instructions" section. Surely, if there was a charge to do these things, it would be posted on their website. Which cover did you decide to order?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

No charge to leave the wool off -- you just have to tell them in a message on the order.


----------



## CarlBullock (Dec 28, 2010)

Brilliant just what I wanted to hear!  I've decided to order the Cloud Dragon case in red

Cloudyvisions photo's finally convinced me:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5446.msg983652.html#msg983652

Oberon Designs really should add a customer images section as there own photo's leave allot to be desired


----------



## Holly (Mar 8, 2011)

You may get stuck with VAT.  Oberon has no control over that of course.  I had to pay Canadian Customs Duties and a brokerage fee.


----------



## CarlBullock (Dec 28, 2010)

Holly said:


> You may get stuck with VAT. Oberon has no control over that of course. I had to pay Canadian Customs Duties and a brokerage fee.


Yep I've just spent 30min hunting through HM Revenue & Customs looking at what I'm definitely not going to get charged (I can dream! xD) but I just gave up I'll have another look tomorrow when I'm less tired


----------



## CarlBullock (Dec 28, 2010)

okay had another quick look and found a couple of online calculators which made it a bit easier it cam out at about £10 so plus £8 fee from Royal Mail I'm looking at a minimum outlay of £18


----------



## Feylamia (Mar 21, 2011)

Do let us know when/if the answer your questions though, other EU customers will appreciate it. 


Coming from Germany, I feel your pain about the additional costs. My Kindle cost me $288 when I ordered it. amazon/UPS then realized that there is no customs duty for computers/tablets (only importation VAT) and gave me a refund, so the total cost was $246 which is still annoyingly pricey.

I have not called the customs office about importing a leather cover for my Kindle, but I assume it will an upcharge of around 25%.


----------



## Jayniepanda (Feb 5, 2011)

I feel your pain Carl!
If it makes you feel better, living in Canada the deal is no great shakes either.  I paid $100 each for my K3 Oberon covers, when the shipping, duty and brokerage fees were all paid.  
I have no idea what happened to Fair Trade.  It was supposed to make cross-border shopping much less onerous for those of us in the great white north.


----------



## dobes (Feb 22, 2010)

In Slovakia, I paid 19% VAT, but no customs.


----------



## meleye (Jan 5, 2011)

Carl, go on the FB Amazon Kindle page and look for Jennie Hunt.  She had at least one Oberon cover sent to the UK and she might be able to answer some questions for you.


----------



## CarlBullock (Dec 28, 2010)

meleye said:


> Carl, go on the FB Amazon Kindle page and look for Jennie Hunt. She had at least one Oberon cover sent to the UK and she might be able to answer some questions for you.


Hiya, found and messaged =]


----------



## cloudyvisions (May 21, 2009)

Oh yay, you're getting the one I have!!  

I LOVE IT. I seriously can't stop looking at it when I'm getting ready to start reading. I thought I would never love a cover as much as my old purple Roof of Heaven, but I think the new cloud dragon has done just that!


----------



## CarlBullock (Dec 28, 2010)

cloudyvisions said:


> Oh yay, you're getting the one I have!!
> 
> I LOVE IT. I seriously can't stop looking at it when I'm getting ready to start reading. I thought I would never love a cover as much as my old purple Roof of Heaven, but I think the new cloud dragon has done just that!


I agree I liked the look of the Sky Dragon cover as well but when I saw the Cloud Dragon cover I just fell in love  it was your photo's that really did it as the ones on the Oberon site made it look a lot brighter and more garish I think over time it's going to really pick up a nice patina


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

gosh, we are lucky in Australia.  We pay no taxes on anything imported less than $1000.  the department stores here are getting cranky though, because the Australian dollar is stronger than the US dollar now, and everyone is shopping online and importing them in.


----------



## Holly (Mar 8, 2011)

In Canada it is anything over $20 but sometimes you get lucky!


----------



## kschles (Feb 10, 2011)

CarlBullock said:


> Oberon Designs really should add a customer images section as there own photo's leave allot to be desired


This thread is probably the best place to see a lot of Oberon cover pics. You could also check out the photograph section on their Facebook page:

http://www.facebook.com/oberondesign?sk=photos


----------



## cloudyvisions (May 21, 2009)

CarlBullock said:


> I agree I liked the look of the Sky Dragon cover as well but when I saw the Cloud Dragon cover I just fell in love  it was your photo's that really did it as the ones on the Oberon site made it look a lot brighter and more garish I think over time it's going to really pick up a nice patina


Yeah, when I saw the images just on their site, I was concerned it was going to be more of a pinky red than the bright, bold red that it really is.

When I got mine, I immediately started using the cadillac lotion to help soften it up and so it has broken in very well.


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 4, 2011)

I have one on order and I specified no wool or pocket. There was no additional charge. No sure what the deal is with the cadillac lotion, (Is it a must to use?) I have seen many people mention it.


----------



## cloudyvisions (May 21, 2009)

No, that's just what they recommend to use to keep the leather in good condition...and I like to fold my covers back completely when I read, and this helps soften up the spine of the cover so it will be a bit flatter. The lotion will help soften up and keep the color in good condition. It's also good on shoes, handbags, anything leather!


----------



## CarlBullock (Dec 28, 2010)

meleye said:


> Carl, go on the FB Amazon Kindle page and look for Jennie Hunt. She had at least one Oberon cover sent to the UK and she might be able to answer some questions for you.


Jennie got back to me today and she's been great  she said that she got charged customs tax and it came to £15 and that she used the cheaper USPS shipping as the total came to about the same cost as an Amazon Lighted cover.


----------



## blackcat (Jul 2, 2010)

I am also in the UK and interested in ordering a cover - so would be very interested in what you eventually get charged - was thinking that maybe a group of us could get together and do one largish order in one go and then when it arrives in the UK we distribute the cases out to people who ordered them charging the person the postage cost etc    But may get a bit complicated


----------



## CarlBullock (Dec 28, 2010)

blackcat said:


> I am also in the UK and interested in ordering a cover - so would be very interested in what you eventually get charged - was thinking that maybe a group of us could get together and do one largish order in one go and then when it arrives in the UK we distribute the cases out to people who ordered them charging the person the postage cost etc  But may get a bit complicated


Probably would just complicate things  also I think it's less likely that a small package is going to get checked then say a large-ish box...? 

Either way it's a bit of pain, why doesn't Oberon Design rent cupboard somewhere in the EU to send these out from? I know there all made to order so it complicates things


----------



## blackcat (Jul 2, 2010)

Yes very true - some things I have ordered from the US didn't have a customs charge and some do - 

I also don't understand why Oberon don't find a UK or at least European distributor for there goods, I know mobilefun were selling them at one point but they seem to have taken the cases off their site for some reason?


----------



## CarlBullock (Dec 28, 2010)

Just placed my order  so hopefully sometime in the next 30 days I'll have my Oberon Kindle case! I've requested both in the shipping instructions and by email afterwards that the wool screen protector and pocket be left off so hopefully I'll get a message back in the next couple of days confirming it


----------



## blackcat (Jul 2, 2010)

Carl which one did you order in the end


----------



## CarlBullock (Dec 28, 2010)

I picked the Cloud Dragon in red


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I ordered that as a sleeve for my K3. I have the Red Sky Dragon for my K1 which I love but the Cloud Dragon looked so stunning that I felt the need to own it.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats Carl. I love my Oberon.


----------



## AlleyGator (Mar 25, 2011)

Carl...I just know you will enjoy your red Cloud Dragon cover.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2011)

blackcat said:


> Yes very true - some things I have ordered from the US didn't have a customs charge and some do -
> 
> I also don't understand why Oberon don't find a UK or at least European distributor for there goods, I know mobilefun were selling them at one point but they seem to have taken the cases off their site for some reason?


They are a very small, family owned company and things like that cost a lot of money. If you have a problem with your country's VAT and Customs charges you may be better off buying only from companies with a presence in your country.


----------

